# puppy colour



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

It would depend on the genotypes of your bitch and the stud dog, without them both being tested you wouldn’t really have an idea. This chart may give you an idea


VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Coat Color - Coat Color Chart B


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

At best you have a 50-50 chance, assuming your brown girl carries red. Zero chance if she doesn't carry red. You could get her tested to find out. However, most breeders believe the cross would produce poor qualiry pigmentation no matter which primary color came out. In your shoes I would seek out a mentor to help me find a good brown and also to hold my hand through the whole whelping process. I would be so scared to lose my girl to a birthing accident!


----------



## vix2000 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you. Maybe not a good idea then.


----------

